# Dry gravy mixes



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Brown Gravy
(To make a large amount for storage)
2 cups flour
1/2 cup beef bouillon granules
1/2 cup onion powder
1/2 cup garlic powder
2 tsp black pepper
1T dried parsley

Mix all together.

To Prepare:
Mix 1/3 of the dry gravy mix with 1 cup of cold water in a saucepan. Whisk until smooth. Heat at medium until the sauce thickens, then add another cup of water and whisk once more until smooth. The price of your gravy is less than 10 cents compared to the store bought. Around here it is between 50 and 75 cents.

Chicken or Beef Gravy Mix
1 cup flour
3 TBSP Beef or Chicken Granules
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
½ tsp turmeric (for chicken gravy)
1 tsp black pepper
Stir together and store in jar
To prepare gravy: In a small saucepan, melt butter. Add 2 tablespoons gravy mix. Cook and stir until lightly browned, about 1 minute. Whisk in water until smooth. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. 

Homemade country gravy mix
1 c. flour
2-1/2 c. nonfat dry milk powder
1 Tbsp. salt
1 Tbsp black pepper

Combine all ingredients. Store in a covered container at room temperature. Shake well before each use to distribute ingredients evenly.
To Make gravy: Combine 1/2 cup dry mix with 1/4 cup water to make a smooth paste. Stir in ¾ cup water and cook over moderate heat continuing to stir frequently, until gravy thickens and comes to a boil. Boil gently for 1-2 minutes.
Makes 1 cup gravy.

NOTE: My husband says this is too much black pepper but this is the way I like it. Next time I will put less pepper in it however.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting - I was hoping you would.


----------



## bornaprepper (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for the post 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

